# Picked up another rental today.



## squerly

This one will make a nice seasonal rental.  Situated in a gated community this home has 3 bedrooms/2 bathrooms and an office that will probably make a 4th bedroom.  Very nice deck with great long range view of the NC mountains.  Should rent for $850.00 - $900.00 weekly (during the summer months).  

I have to paint inside, replace the crappy hardwood floors (that the previous owner just installed) and replace a couple of boards on the deck.  Aside from that it's ready to rent!  

Anyone want to come visit the beautiful mountains of NC?


----------



## Melensdad

How far is that from Winston-Salem?

Melen will be attending Wake Forest starting this fall.  We may be looking for someplace to rent for Thanksgiving!


----------



## squerly

About 225 miles...

1. Head north on N Main St toward 5th St E 75 ft
2. Take the 1st left onto W 5th St 262 ft
3. Take the 1st left onto N Liberty St 0.4 mi
4. Slight right onto the US-158 W/US-421 N/I-40 BUS W ramp 387 ft
5. Merge onto I-40 Business W/US-158 W/US-421 N, Continue to follow I-40 Business W/US-421 N 4.8 mi
6. Take the exit on the left onto I-40 W toward Statesville 160 mi
7. Keep right to continue on US-74 W/Great Smoky Mountains Expy, follow signs for US-19/US-23/Clyde/Waynesville/Maggie Valley/Franklin/Murphy/Atlanta 6.3 mi
8. Merge onto US-23 S via the ramp to US-441 S/Dillsboro/Franklin/Atlanta/US-64 W 20.5 mi
9. Continue onto US-64 W/Murphy Rd 3.8 mi
10. Turn left onto Patton Rd 0.3 mi
11. Take the 2nd right onto Maxwell Home Rd 0.4 mi
12. Take the 2nd left onto Cannon Trail 0.4 mi
13. Turn right onto Pinecrest Dr 0.1 mi

I'll have fresh fruit and chilled wine on the table for ya!


----------

